# ICS Recovery on 232 Error Backing Up /System



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry that I ask many questions but I'd like some help on this.
I'm using the Bionic Bootstrap for ICS which I got from this thread:
http://www.droidrzr....s-qa-downloads/
When trying to backup I get: Error backing up /system
And it just ends the backup. Is it the apk file I downloaded and is there another version or is it just like that?
Would appreciate if someone has tried or is willing to try it so I can see if it's just my Bionic.
Thanks.


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

Yup still the same problem. Did a factory reset and reinstalled it and still same error. Can flash zips though so that's mainly what I'll use it for if that's all it can do. I'll just use safestrap to make backups. Oh and I can't really find info on this or I'm just not using the right keywords on google but when I use any overclock tool such as: ROM Toolbox, SetCPU, Motomizer Free Edition, AnTuTu Overclock; If let's say I set it to 1.3Ghz Max and 1.0Ghz Minimum. It will later return to being 1.3Ghz Max and 300Mhz Minimum if I turn the screen off for a while. Any help is appreciated.

Update: Ok guys instead of using the ICS Recovery I am now using TouchRecovery modded for ICS. It works beautifully and is so much easier to use than the normal bootstrap. But I am still having the issues with overclocking with the minium value resetting itself after a while on screen off. Any advice?


----------

